# Suicide Squad: Fans fordern Schließung von Rotten Tomatoes



## BritFragner (3. August 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Suicide Squad: Fans fordern Schließung von Rotten Tomatoes* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Suicide Squad: Fans fordern Schließung von Rotten Tomatoes


----------



## xNomAnorx (3. August 2016)

Überrascht mich eigentlich wie sehr die Ratings auf Rotten Tomatoes in letzter Zeit von dem abweichen was die meisten Fans denken. Normalerweise hab ich die Prozentangabe eigentlich als ganz gute Richtlinie empfunden. 
Batman v Superman war aber zB schon so ein Fall, wo der Film imho viel zu negativ bewertet wurde. Ghostbusters dagegen ist so ein Spezialfall der anderen Sorte...
Im Falle von Suicide Squad denke ich aufgrund von Reviews auf Youtube, dass es hier ein Stück zu negativ ausfällt, aber im Endeffekt muss man natürlich abwarten bis der Film hier läuft.


----------



## Enisra (3. August 2016)

naja, irgendwie klingt das dennoch eher nach Fankiddys als richtigen Fans
Ich glaube die meisten werden eh nur die Trailer gesehen haben und die waren jetzt auch nicht sonderlich gut


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. August 2016)

Man sollte halt nur nicht den Fehler machen, bei Suicide Squad DEN Film des Jahres zu erwarten. 
Ich bezweifle nicht, dass es bessere Filme gibt. Aber ich denke, er wird trotzdem unterhaltsames Popcorn-Kino.


@Topic
Als Fan hat man doch ohnehin irgendwie einen verklärten Blick, oder? Entweder in die eine oder in die andere Richtung.


----------



## Schakar (3. August 2016)

Wäre Rotten Tomatos ne deutsche Seite, wäre mir alles klar. Nen paar schicki micki Typen mit Seidenschals, bei denen nur zählt was folgende Inhalte hat:
- Hittler
- Nazis
- DRAMA
- Probleme Probleme Probleme
- mieses Geigengedudel, Klaviergeklimper (oder am besten beides) über 2 Stunden bis die Ohren bluten und man 5 Tage Tinituspfeifen hat

Es gibt halt zum Glück auch Filme, die wollen NUR unterhalten ... und das ist gut so!


----------



## LOX-TT (3. August 2016)

Schakar schrieb:


> Wäre Rotten Tomatos ne deutsche Seite, wäre mir alles klar. Nen paar schicki micki Typen mit Seidenschals, bei denen nur zählt was folgende Inhalte hat:
> - Hi*tt*ler



wenn man schon versucht (saublöd) zu trollen, dann sollte man wenigstens die Sachen richtig schreiben  

oder meinst du eine Dokumentation über Bergsteiger, die den Berg Frau Hitt besteigen, joa, das sind dann wohl Hittler. Die unterhalten sich gerne mit Kollegen wie Matterhörnlern oder Zugspitzlern (oder sind das Zugespitzte? Hmmm ...)


----------



## Celerex (3. August 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ich glaube die meisten werden eh nur die Trailer gesehen haben und die waren meiner Meinung nach jetzt auch nicht sonderlich gut



/fixed


----------



## Enisra (3. August 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> wenn man schon versucht (saublöd) zu trollen, dann sollte man wenigstens die Sachen richtig schreiben
> 
> oder meinst du eine Dokumentation über Bergsteiger, die den Berg Frau Hitt besteigen, joa, das sind dann wohl Hittler. Die unterhalten sich gerne mit Kollegen wie Matterhörnlern oder Zugspitzlern (oder sind das Zugespitzte? Hmmm ...)



du hast verstanden was der Wollte? o_O

und nen Trailer wird nicht gut wenn man den mit Queen aufpoliert


----------



## Celerex (3. August 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> und nen Trailer wird nicht gut wenn man den mit Queen aufpoliert



Das stimmt, kann man so stehen lassen.


----------



## Dosentier (3. August 2016)

Ich habe bisher nur einen Trailer gesehen und irgendwie konnte ich mich da nicht so richtig mit Jared Leto als Joker anfreunden.
Klar, ich meine Jared ist ein super Schauspieler und Musiker aber unter einem Joker habe ich immer eine andere Vorstellung gehabt.
Naja, werde mir den Film aber wohl nur als Bluray ansehen.


----------



## nuuub (3. August 2016)

Batman vs Superman war irgendwie komisch.

Der letzte Kampf, das auftauchen von  WonderWoman, die Zeitlupen-Sequenzen, die Musik, diese verdammt Musik... Einfach nur besch... ich meine, schrecklich.

Zumindest war Affleck gar nicht mal so schlecht als Batman. 

Was den Joker angeht.

Es gab mal einen Jack Nicholson, er war ein fantastischer Joker, für damalige Zeit. 
Es gab einen Heath Ledger, der als Joker einfach phänomenal war.

Es ist schwierig für einen neuen Joker da mitzuhalten.


----------



## Schakar (3. August 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> wenn man schon versucht (saublöd) zu trollen, dann sollte man wenigstens die Sachen richtig schreiben
> 
> oder meinst du eine Dokumentation über Bergsteiger, die den Berg Frau Hitt besteigen, joa, das sind dann wohl Hittler. Die unterhalten sich gerne mit Kollegen wie Matterhörnlern oder Zugspitzlern (oder sind das Zugespitzte? Hmmm ...)



Sicher hat er verstanden, was ich meine. Denn hier versucht nur einer "saublöd" zu trollen .
Wenn man nichts kontern kann, weil es schlicht stimmt, was gesagt wurde, dann wird der Oberlehrer ausgepackt ... selbst wenn man in der Schule eine 5 in der jeweiligen Sprache hatte *g*.

PS: a) bin ich bekennender Legasteniker und b) ja, ich brauch ne neue Tastatur seit der letzten Cola-Dusche .

PPS: noch vergessen. Je schlechter die Produktion ist, desto lauter wird das NERVIGE Gedudel und Geklimper in solchen "Ansprechenden Meisterwerken". Müßt ihr mal drauf achten .


----------



## Zybba (3. August 2016)

Ich hab Batman vs. Superman nicht gesehen und werde mir vermutlich auch nicht Suicide Squad ansehen.
Ob die schlechten Bewertungen gerechtfertigt sind kann ich also nicht beurteilen.

Aber was bitte ist das für eine (Teil)Kritik?
*"Wenn du jemanden kennst, den du so gar nicht leiden kannst, [...] dann schenke dieser Person Karten für Suicide Squad. Es ist die Art Folter, die du deinem Erzfeind wünschen kannst, ohne ein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben. Nichts, das ihn dauerhaft schädigen würde, nur zwei Stunden Folter für Seele und Sinne."
*Eine Kritik muss nicht möglichst verletzend sein, es reicht wenn sie den Konsumenten informiert.
Das erinnert mich an die Folge der Simpsons, in der Homer Restaurantkritiker wird.



Schakar schrieb:


> Je schlechter die Produktion ist, desto lauter wird das NERVIGE Gedudel und Geklimper in solchen "Ansprechenden Meisterwerken". Müßt ihr mal drauf achten .


Kann ich so nicht bestätigen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (4. August 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Batman vs Superman war irgendwie komisch.



Das kannste laut sagen. Ich hab den überhaupt nicht verstanden. Worum ging's?



> Zumindest war Affleck gar nicht mal so schlecht als Batman.



Ich mag den Typen überhaupt nicht als Schauspieler, und hier ist er eine krasse Fehlbesetzung. Mit seinen Hamsterbacken sieht er unter der Maske endlächerlich aus.

EDIT: Die größte Frechheit ist allerdings, daß Batman hier Schußwaffen benutzt und damit auch tötet. Ich bin ja gar nicht der Oberpurist, der Sherlock Holmes nur mit Pferdekutschen gelten läßt, aber das ist Mord an der Figur Batman! Dieser Film wird für mich nie, nie Teil des Batman-Universums sein!


----------



## Rabowke (4. August 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Das kannste laut sagen. Ich hab den überhaupt nicht verstanden. Worum ging's?


Ernsthaft? 



> Ich mag den Typen überhaupt nicht als Schauspieler, und hier ist er eine krasse Fehlbesetzung. Mit seinen Hamsterbacken sieht er unter der Maske endlächerlich aus.


Hamsterbacken? 

Du hast schon gesehen, wie durchtrainiert der Affleck in Superman vs. Batman ist? 

Affleck hat mir als Batman und aber auch als Bruce Wayne sehr gut gefallen. Es ist halt ein komplett anderes Setting als eben die Filme mit Keaton oder gar Christian Bale. 

Außerdem ist die Musik ziemlich gut, vor allem die Sequenzen, wo Superman zu sehen ist. Das war schon im Superman Film der Fall.

Das gleiche trifft die Diskussion zum Joker, es gibt eben nicht *den* Joker, sondern je nach Comicvorlage sind es komplett unterschiedliche Charaktere. Wundert mich eigentlich, warum das so nicht verstanden bzw. akzeptiert wird. Selbst im Comic verändert sich ja auch Batman, je nachdem wer den Comic gezeichnet hat.


----------



## Honigpumpe (4. August 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Du hast schon gesehen, wie durchtrainiert der Affleck in Superman vs. Batman ist?



Natürlich. Darüber können wir jetzt endlos streiten, aber es gibt so ein paar Schauspieler, die ich einfach nicht ausstehen kann. Schweiger, Cruise, Gosling, Affleck fallen mir da auf Anhieb ein. Wobei ich Schweiger nicht einmal als Schauspieler gelten lasse. Affleck hat für mich die Ausstrahlung eines leeren Milchshake-Bechers, noch blasser ist nur der Gosling. So, das mußte mal raus.



> Das gleiche trifft die Diskussion zum Joker, es gibt eben nicht *den* Joker, sondern je nach Comicvorlage sind es komplett unterschiedliche Charaktere. Wundert mich eigentlich, warum das so nicht verstanden bzw. akzeptiert wird. Selbst im Comic verändert sich ja auch Batman, je nachdem wer den Comic gezeichnet hat.



Ich habe nichts gegen Variationen und Weiterentwicklungen, im Gegenteil. Aber ein feuerwaffenwütiger Batman ist für mich kein Batman. Ich kann mich an keinen einzigen Comic erinnern, in dem Batman getötet hätte. Das ist bei ihm ein ganz wesentlicher Charakterzug, den Joker auch immer wieder für seine Zwecke genutzt hat.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (4. August 2016)

Die geben Ghostbusters 73%? Allein dafür müsste man die schließen  Dass Suicide Squad niedrig bewertet wurde, überrascht mich nicht, sieht schon ziemlich trashig aus.


----------



## Rabowke (4. August 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich habe nichts gegen Variationen und Weiterentwicklungen, im Gegenteil. Aber ein feuerwaffenwütiger Batman ist für mich kein Batman. Ich kann mich an keinen einzigen Comic erinnern, in dem Batman getötet hätte. Das ist bei ihm ein ganz wesentlicher Charakterzug, den Joker auch immer wieder für seine Zwecke genutzt hat.



Deshalb tötet Batman in Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice News | moviepilot.de

Aha.


----------



## Honigpumpe (4. August 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Deshalb tötet Batman in Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice News |*moviepilot.de
> 
> Aha.



Wie gesagt, künstlerische Freiheit, soll jeder machen, wie er will. Nur muß ich das nicht gut finden. Ich wußte gar nicht, daß auch Frank Miller den Batman-Stoff bearbeitet hat, aber da ist ja dann klar, was dabei herauskommt.

Andere Sachen fand ich ganz okay, etwa daß Lois mit Clark zusammenlebt und von dessen Doppelexistenz weiß. Das sind für einen Fan gleich zwei dicke Kröten, aber sowas kann man auf jeden Fall machen, um mal etwas frischen Wind in die Bude zu bringen. Besonders lächerlich ist das ja bei "Green Lantern", wo so eine Brille gleich für eine perfekte Tarnung sorgt.

Ein gelungener Anti-Superhelden-Film ist übrigens "Guardians of the Galaxy". Die meisten von euch werden den wohl schon gesehen haben, ansonsten von mir eine klare Empfehlung.

Von der "Suicide Squad" habe ich übrigens noch nie gehört. Ich bin wohl auch nicht so der Marvel- und DC-Experte. "Superman" und "Batman" habe ich als Kind einigermaßen viel gelesen, das war's eigentlich schon.


----------



## Spassbremse (4. August 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts gegen Variationen und Weiterentwicklungen, im Gegenteil. Aber ein feuerwaffenwütiger Batman ist für mich kein Batman. Ich kann mich an keinen einzigen Comic erinnern, in dem Batman getötet hätte. Das ist bei ihm ein ganz wesentlicher Charakterzug, den Joker auch immer wieder für seine Zwecke genutzt hat.



BATMAN's Got a GUN: The Dark Knight's Complicated History with Firearms | Newsarama.com



Der ursprüngliche Batman (in den 1940ern) hat sogar recht häufig Schusswaffen benutzt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (4. August 2016)

Natürlich muss man es nicht gut finden ... aber dann soll man sich bitte nicht hinstellen, und damit bist du jetzt nicht gemeint!, und behaupten, Batman würde niemals nie töten und überhaupt!!11einself.

Ich persönlich fand die normale Version im Kino in Ordnung, wobei mich die div. Traumsequenzen von Batman dann doch etwas genervt haben. Die Extended hingegen ist etwas besser, weil ein paar mehr Einstellungen gleich wieder ein paar mehr Details bringen, die Geschichte wirkt einfach runder.

GotG gehört übrigens zu meinem Top 5 aller Marvel Filme, was sicherlich auch am grandiosen Soundtrack liegt, der im Auto sehr häufig hoch und runter gespielt wird.

Ggf. hätte man erst einen Batman mit Affleck als Film bringen sollen, der seine Vorgeschichte in Ruhe erzählt und zeigt, warum er so ist wie er ist. Dann hätte man Batman auf Superman los lassen können und hätte sich ein paar Szenen schenken können und den Film ggf. etwas straffen bzw. die Zeit sinnvoller nutzen können.


----------



## Spassbremse (4. August 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Natürlich muss man es nicht gut finden ... aber dann soll man sich bitte nicht hinstellen, und damit bist du jetzt nicht gemeint!, und behaupten, Batman würde niemals nie töten und überhaupt!!11einself.



Wie gesagt, der "Schusswaffenverächter" ist eher eine neuere Erfindung, vermutlich dem bunten 60er-Batman geschuldet. Davor war der "Dark Knight" ziemlich brutal und bediente sich so ziemlich jeden Mittels, um seine Gegner auszuschalten...


----------



## Rhak (4. August 2016)

> After thinking. I found this petition is pointless. And the only thing that it does is spreading a speech of hate and online fighting among the supporters and objectors . The movies is something to enjoy. And the hate and fight is the opposite of enjoying.



Von Abdullah Coldwater, der diese Petition ins Leben gerufen hat. Sagt eigentlich alles, was ich mir dachte als ich davon gelesen habe. Vollkommener Schwachfug.


----------



## Honigpumpe (4. August 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Der ursprüngliche Batman (in den 1940ern) hat sogar recht häufig Schusswaffen benutzt:



Jaja, ich lerne dazu. Hier fällt gerade ein ganzes Weltbild in sich zusammen.


----------



## Spassbremse (4. August 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Jaja, ich lerne dazu. Hier fällt gerade ein ganzes Weltbild in sich zusammen.



Ach, Comicfiguren werden seit jeher immer wieder neu und teilweise vollkommen anders interpretiert, da muss man sich deswegen keinen Kopf machen. 

Du kanntest halt bislang nur den absolut guten Batman, der selbst die schlimmsten Verbrecher maximal krankenhausreif prügelt - es gibt aber auch den düsteren Rächer, der die "bad guys", ähnlich wie der "Punisher", einfach massakriert.


----------



## Zybba (4. August 2016)

Ich kenne den Frank Miller Batman von Bildern, den düsteren Stil mag ich sehr.
Allerdings war mir bisher auch nicht klar, dass er nicht der Saubermann war. ^^


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. August 2016)

Und selbst wenn Batman NIEMALS und NIE jemanden eigenhändig und/oder bewusst umgebracht hätte...mit Sicherheit wären einige seiner Gegner ihren Verletzungen erlegen. 
Der Kerl ist immerhin Meister in verschiedenen Kampfsportarten, hat einen krassen Anzug und kann aus der Luft Leute ausschalten, mit einem Greifhaken Leute irgendwo rum hängen lassen und hat einige andere Gadgets, die man hierzulande verbieten würde.


----------



## Wynn (4. August 2016)

Bei Batman muss ich immer an den den Batman hier denken ^^





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RsYA8Gr5NTY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Das war halt der erste Batman den ich ende der 80er Jahre auf Tele5 sah


----------



## Rabowke (4. August 2016)

Adam West was the best ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. August 2016)

Ach, und den legendären Lewis Wilson ignoriert ihr völlig? Ihr solltest euch schämen...


----------

